
Audit Cleared Facebook’s Privacy Practices Despite Cambridge Analytica Leak - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/audit-cleared-facebooks-privacy-practices-despite-cambridge-analytica-leak-1524190550
======
Bye_Felicia
If it was any other consulting firm other than the upstanding professionals of
PricewaterhouseCoopers, then I might suspect haberdashery.

